# Xavier The X-Man's CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE Show



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Gente!

I'm back at it again trying to help the community especially those in need of a bone marrow match. 

*"Xavier The X-Man's 7th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE" 

SATURDAY, AUGUST 15TH, 2009*

*
OVERVIEW: * I put this _show & shine_ together 7 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness to the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 12,000 people show up and over 400 vehicles registered. This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to those in need. 

Musical guest TBA

Also, this is a PRE-REGISTRATION event ONLY and I'll be posting up a web-link soon. The reason I do it this way is because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event.  

Thanks for your help & God Bless,


Xavier

*FLYER COMING SOON!*

Feel free to post up last year's fotos Chevy John, BigMando


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 *Rough Copy of Flyer! * I'll post the finish product by the end of the week.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14143079
> *:0  Rough Copy of Flyer!  I'll post the finish product by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> ...



i need about a 1000 to hand out  :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

What up Tiny! Man your car looks good!

Sure thing Chevy John! I'll get you some. Thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

hey hey xman dont forget the week before aug 9th we are havin our picnic at j st hope to see you there we will post our flyers and we will be there on the 15th :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Jun 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14154025
> *hey hey xman dont forget the week before aug 9th we are havin our picnic at j st hope to see you there we will post our flyers and we will be there on the 15th :thumbsup:
> *



You know I'll be there to support you guys! Send me a flyer so I can post it up on my website please.

[email protected]


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo X-man
see you at the next menudo!

Father's Day :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Jun 11 2009, 08:15 PM~14165459
> *q-vo X-man
> see you at the next menudo!
> 
> ...


SCOOBY WHO'S YOUR DADDY ????


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we are willing to give u a great deal on the awards for ur event.

give me a call for my info maybe u can send over some flyers and we can pass them out over here in the 559 for u.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

hey x-man, here it is again our 17th annual car show, 200+ entries every year, good place for family, friends, and nice rides. The Crowd is always here at this time of the year and i hope we can get everyone else in san diego to attend.

see ya here Oct. 24th 2009


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 12 2009, 01:35 AM~14168906
> *hey x-man, here it is again our 17th annual car show, 200+ entries every year, good place for family, friends, and nice rides. The Crowd is always here at this time of the year and i hope we can get everyone else in san diego to attend.
> 
> see ya here Oct. 24th 2009
> *



I've been to 2 of your shows, great show! You guys do a hella of job for the Gente over there. 


*NEW FLYERS IN 2 SIZES*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^
i need about a 1000 to hand out  :biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 19 2009, 08:06 PM~14243776
> *^^^^^^^^^^
> i need about a 1000 to hand out   :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



Flyers coming this week! :0


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14275289
> *Flyers coming this week!  :0
> *


LET A BROTHER KNOW, I WILL DO MY PART TO SPREAD THE WORD!!!!
PERFECT WEEKEND, CRUISE FO DA CAUSE ON SATURDAY, SFCC PICNIC SUNDAY @ ELYSIAN PARK!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14275289
> *Flyers coming this week!  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2009, 03:23 PM~14275289
> *Flyers coming this week!  :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2009, 03:23 PM~14275289
> *Flyers coming this week!  :0
> *


OUR TIME will be there.Let me know where we can get some flyers to pass out.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14242695
> *I've been to 2 of your shows, great show!  You guys do a hella of job for the Gente over there.
> NEW FLYERS IN 2 SIZES
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!! SEE U THERE X-MAN!!!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

ahi estaremos apoyando :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: i know what i'm doing that weekend.....DRIVING DOWN TO S.D. - this time i'm heading to TJ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14305755
> *:biggrin: i know what i'm doing that weekend.....DRIVING DOWN TO S.D. - this time i'm heading to TJ!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT FO A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

My family and I will definitely be there X-Man! 
Great Show for a Great Cause! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
A few of my collegues from UCSD Medical Center (Cancer unit) will be there to support as well.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Jul 2 2009, 01:40 PM~14364123
> *:thumbsup:
> *



ONLINE REGISTRATION OPENS MONDAY 7/13!! 

PRE REG ONLY!!!

Thanks for your support.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14415955
> *ONLINE REGISTRATION OPENS MONDAY 7/13!!
> 
> PRE REG ONLY!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 05:34 PM~14415955
> *WHERE MY FLYERS DOGG???*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 11:46 AM~14423226
> *WHERE MY FLYERS DOGG???
> *


WHATS CRACKIN TINY?? HOWS LIFE UP THERE HOMIE???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2009, 11:24 AM~14423608
> *WHATS CRACKIN TINY?? HOWS LIFE UP THERE HOMIE???
> 
> *


chillin and burning up out here in esco!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14423226
> *WHERE MY FLYERS DOGG???
> *



I have them!!!! Where is you HOP SHOP located? Address please!  

Thanks!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2009, 04:56 PM~14427357
> *I have them!!!! Where is you HOP SHOP located?  Address please!
> 
> Thanks!
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2009, 04:56 PM~14427357
> *I have them!!!! Where is you HOP SHOP located?  Address please!
> 
> Thanks!
> *


ON MY SIGNITURE DOGG......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 05:24 PM~14427623
> *ON MY SIGNITURE DOGG......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You going tomorrow night to Esco Cruise?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14427878
> *You going tomorrow night to Esco Cruise?
> *


yesssir!!!you comin up???


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 07:14 PM~14428520
> *OLD SKOOL Music!*
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>MORE TBA! Online Registration Opens Monday! *www.Magic925.com*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ONLINE REGISTRATION IS OPEN! 
Click the Link Below

http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: MEMBERS ONLY CC .. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING THE NORTH COUNTY...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2009, 04:52 PM~14460651
> *ONLINE REGISTRATION IS OPEN!
> Click the Link Below
> 
> ...


  TTT!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

You Know *North County *will be there.......


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jul 14 2009, 04:02 PM~14472928
> *You Know ES TODO!
> Thanks for ALWAYS supporting. 50 Cars already registered! *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 14 2009, 05:15 PM~14473727
> *ES TODO!
> Thanks for ALWAYS supporting.  50 Cars already registered!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*HIGHLIFE C.C. 
WE REGISTERED AS WELL... WE WILL SEE YOU THERE XAVIER.*


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 13 2009, 09:58 PM~14465069
> *:thumbsup: MEMBERS ONLY CC .. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING THE NORTH COUNTY...
> *


 :0


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jul 16 2009, 03:10 PM~14495378
> *HIGHLIFE C.C.
> WE REGISTERED AS WELL... WE WILL SEE YOU THERE XAVIER.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: jus got my airline tic from SOUTHWEST - $39.00 - one way - have to take advantage of this. i'll be down in the S.D. :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 17 2009, 12:04 PM~14504086
> *:biggrin: jus got my airline tic from SOUTHWEST - $39.00 - one way - have to take advantage of this. i'll be down in the S.D. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> Hey Gente!
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY WE WON'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR GOING TO ARIZONA WITH BIRD!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 23 2009, 10:11 PM~14566682
> *http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t149/xa...2009size500.jpg[/img]
> 
> BTW who is "WE"... you in a club??? *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ABOUT 2 WEEKS LEFT.........!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 24 2009, 03:35 PM~14572659
> *BTW who is "WE"... you in a club???
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 29 2009, 09:16 AM~14614897
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *



Registration closes Wenesday Aug 12th! http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 28 2009, 02:58 PM~14607017
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


I support ALL shows even on the same day as mine, I'm here just to help promote the lifestyle so let's keep it rolling cholos!

BTW who is "WE"... you in a club???


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jul 16 2009, 03:10 PM~14495378
> *HIGHLIFE C.C.
> WE REGISTERED AS WELL... WE WILL SEE YOU THERE XAVIER.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 29 2009, 08:13 PM~14622053
> *I support ALL shows even on the same day as mine, I'm here just to help promote the lifestyle so let's keep it rolling cholos!
> 
> BTW who is "WE"... you in a club???
> *



I am in a CLUB, soon to be flying a plaque! Watcha! :0 

GRACIAS HIGHLIFE C.C. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up xavier everything good, hope to be at your event im sure itll be packed.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 24 2009, 01:35 PM~14572659
> *BTW who is "WE"... you in a club???
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 04:53 PM~14631046
> *I am in a CLUB, soon to be flying a plaque!  Watcha!  :0
> 
> GRACIAS HIGHLIFE C.C. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!
> *


Oh really


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 05:53 PM~14631046
> *I am in a CLUB, soon to be flying a plaque!  Watcha!  :0
> 
> GRACIAS HIGHLIFE C.C. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!
> *


SIX MONTHS PROBATION!!! NO PLAQUE OR COLORS TILL THEN !!! INDIVIDUALS C.C. ----     (MY 2 CENTS)


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 31 2009, 09:58 AM~14637473
> *Oh really
> *



I'm joinning BIRDISMYHERO C.C. :0


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 24 2009, 02:35 PM~14572659
> *ARIZONA SHOW HAS CHANGED TO SEPTEMBER YOU MEMBER QUE NO' NO EXCUCES</span> *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2009, 04:34 PM~14641188
> *I'm joining  BIRDISMYHERO C.C.    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 31 2009, 06:31 PM~14641602
> *ARIZONA SHOW HAS CHANGED TO SEPTEMBER YOU MEMBER QUE NO' NO EXCUCES
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2009, 04:34 PM~14641188
> *I'm joinning  BIRDISMYHERO C.C.    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 31 2009, 09:19 PM~14643121
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 1 2009, 08:52 AM~14645790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 1 2009, 08:52 AM~14645790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I rounding up all the X-members of various clubs and we're coming together to be known as BIRDISMYHERO C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 06:18 PM~14653967
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> I rounding up all the X-members of various clubs and we're coming together to be known as      BIRDISMYHERO C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 3 2009, 09:13 AM~14658875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14642021
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 25 2009, 11:24 PM~13997198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x, do you have any space for 12 lo lo's ????? or is it to late ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

me preguntaron uns compas de Low Style CC de TJ , que cuando termina la registracion para este evento , ya que andan con ganas de brincar para alla. alguien sabe algo :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2009, 08:32 AM~14670122
> *x, do you have any space for 12 lo lo's ????? or is it to late ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


<a href=\'http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130\' target=\'_blank\'>http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130</a>
Last Day to Register is Tuesday of Next week 8/11


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 02:11 PM~14673210
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130\' target=\'_blank\'>http://magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/index.php?page=130</a>
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Trophies will be awarded and the Judging will be done by The Best in the West!  :biggrin: but fyi this is a charity event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer.


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 31 2009, 05:34 PM~14641630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2009, 04:08 PM~14673790
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THOUGHT U KNEW_@Aug 5 2009, 01:39 AM~14679684
> *:0
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683128
> *
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

DA FAMILY IS REGISTERED AND READY TO HELP THE GOOD CAUSE ALONG!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: XMAN!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 6 2009, 04:34 PM~14696633
> *DA FAMILY IS REGISTERED AND READY TO HELP THE GOOD CAUSE ALONG!!!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: XMAN!!!!
> *



Thanks HOT WHEELS!~


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 7 2009, 05:30 PM~14706611
> *Thanks HOT WHEELS!~
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2009, 09:23 PM~14708279
> *
> *



Thanks BIRD for judging the car show. BIRDISMYHERO c.c. FOR LIFE!


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS SATURDAY!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

*THIS SATURDAY!!!!!* :biggrin:

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT'S THE COUNT SO FAR XAVIER??? :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 10 2009, 10:55 AM~14725077
> *WHAT'S THE COUNT SO FAR XAVIER??? :dunno:
> *



I think we're at 300....we had 50 entrees this past weekend. I haven't checked the entire count but it's climbing.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 10 2009, 02:40 PM~14727137
> *I think we're at 300....we had 50 entrees this past weekend.  I haven't checked the entire count but it's climbing.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

WAZ UP JOHNNY HOWS THE CRUDA HOMIE........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 10 2009, 02:48 PM~14727214
> *WAZ UP JOHNNY HOWS THE CRUDA HOMIE........
> *



NO CRUDA FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 10 2009, 02:40 PM~14727137
> *I think we're at 300....we had 50 entrees this past weekend.  I haven't checked the entire count but it's climbing.
> *


PRE REG ,ONLY OR IS THERE GOING TO BE PEOPLE ROLLING IN ON SATURDAY MORNING....FOR THOSE OF US THAT DIDNT HAVE TIME TO REGISTER,,, :dunno: SO WE CAN MAKE THE DRIVE FROM NORTH COUNTY ,AND INLAND EMPIRE...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14730374
> *PRE REG ,ONLY OR IS THERE GOING TO BE PEOPLE ROLLING IN ON SATURDAY MORNING....FOR THOSE OF US THAT DIDNT HAVE TIME TO REGISTER,,, :dunno: SO WE CAN MAKE THE DRIVE FROM NORTH COUNTY ,AND INLAND EMPIRE...
> *



pre-reg only.

go to the website, they have paypal setup


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 10 2009, 03:29 PM~14727546
> *NO CRUDA FOR ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

ESTODO JOHNNY......THAT'S KOOL HOMIE, YAH WE ENDED UP GOING TO ARMANDO'S SHOP AND DRINKING ANOTHER 2 30 PACKS AND WE CALLED IT A NIGHT....!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Someone PM me and asked why I do this show. Here is why...read below.

name: Angelica
city: Chula Vista
state: CA
question: Hi Xavier!
We are so excited about Saturday. Not only will it be in our own back-yard, but maybe someone there could possible save a child's life... maybe ours. Our 5 yr. old was diagnosed with Leukemia last year. Our "once upon dream" life was violently turned upside down and the nightmare began last April. It's been full of ups and down, good days and bad, and good days that end bad. Our daughter's battle has brought about several bone marrow aspirations and every time, as we anxiously await results, we pray that a match will be available should we need to go down that road to a transplant. I was 6 months pregnant with my son when our daughter was diagnosed. We have banked his cord-blood, but there is only a 30% chance of it being a match. So we know how hard it is to find a match. That's why we are so excited. The match can be one of our neighbors at your car show. Not only a match for our little princess can be found, but for all the little kids already in search of a hero. Thank you for your efforts and wish you all the success that you deserve. May God bless you for your good deeds and bless your family with good health.
Sincerely,
--Angie


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2009, 09:10 PM~14720437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THE 11TH ALREADY????? DAMN...GOTTA REGISTER NOW....!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 10 2009, 10:36 PM~14732448
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ESTODO JOHNNY......THAT'S KOOL HOMIE, YAH WE ENDED UP GOING TO ARMANDO'S SHOP AND DRINKING ANOTHER 2 30 PACKS AND WE CALLED IT A NIGHT....!!!!!
> *



pinche's borrachos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 11 2009, 08:36 AM~14734567
> *Someone PM me and asked why I do this show.  Here is why...read below.
> 
> name: Angelica
> ...




right on Xavier!!!
anyone with a child knows how blessed we are with their good health.
even if you don't have a kid, you know how precious life is! and hopefully
these kids can grow up and enjoy life both as children and parents in the future.






HATS OFF TO YOU XAVIER!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2009, 10:37 AM~14735525
> *right on Xavier!!!
> anyone with a child knows how blessed we are with their good health.
> even if you don't have a kid, you know how precious life is! and hopefully
> ...


  x1967...it's all for a good cause


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2009, 10:45 AM~14735597
> * x1967...it's all for a good cause
> *


you already packed? :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2009, 11:37 AM~14735525
> *right on Xavier!!!
> anyone with a child knows how blessed we are with their good health.
> even if you don't have a kid, you know how precious life is! and hopefully
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 11 2009, 08:50 AM~14734667
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  THE 11TH ALREADY????? DAMN...GOTTA REGISTER NOW....!!!!!
> *



GET A NEW ALARM CLOCK FERNANDO :0 
YOU'RE FALLING ASLEEP CARNAL!! :biggrin: 

LAST DAY TO REGISTER IS THURSDAY 8/13


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

*THIS SATURDAY!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2009, 02:47 PM~14737232
> *GET A NEW ALARM CLOCK FERNANDO :0
> YOU'RE FALLING ASLEEP CARNAL!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :rant: :rant: gracias homie.....i thought i was left out...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 11 2009, 07:20 PM~14740030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WISH MY BIKE WOULD OF GONE TO THIS  BUT ITS GETTING WORKED ON :biggrin: , THIS WAS THE FIRST SHOW MY BIKE EVER WENT OUT TOO IT WOULD OF BEEN NICE BRINGING IT AGAIN  BUT ILL BE THERE ANYWAY :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just registered along with some of my club brothers. The website said the last day to register was on the 13th. Xavier had texted me that the last day was on the 11th, I think he knew I would wait til the last minute. :biggrin: Can't wait to see all the San Diego riders, this is always a good show.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2009, 01:47 PM~14737232
> *GET A NEW ALARM CLOCK FERNANDO :0
> YOU'RE FALLING ASLEEP CARNAL!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 11 2009, 09:36 AM~14734567
> *Someone PM me and asked why I do this show.  Here is why...read below.
> 
> name: Angelica
> ...


THATS SAYS IT ALL BROTHER!!! GOD BLESS & SEE YOU SATURDAY!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for inviting us out today for that TV shoot... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2009, 08:10 PM~14720437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill try to make it. This is a long drive!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Aug 12 2009, 05:07 PM~14749429
> *Ill try to make it. This is a long drive!!
> *


ITS WORTH THE DRIVE!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 12 2009, 02:40 PM~14748975
> *Thanks for inviting us out today for that TV shoot... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for Representing.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Aug 12 2009, 05:07 PM~14749429
> *Ill try to make it. This is a long drive!!
> *


IT'S NOT THAT BAD,, WE WENT TO THE OLDIES SHOW IN S.F. A MONTH OR TWO AGO IN IT ONLY TOOK ABOUT 1 & 1/2 HR...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14740030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
FOR THE GOOD CAUSE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 
*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 07:38 AM~14755800
> *:0  :0  :0
> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

ASI ES QUE APURENLE , PORQUE HAY QUE IR


HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a must see Car Show....scenery just gives it a good vibe... its not a regular open space Car Show with just cars there....you got the mall and cars.

Must see :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2009, 11:23 AM~14757860
> *:biggrin:
> *



HOW ABOUT AN UPDATED HEAD COUNT XAVIER!!! :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 02:32 PM~14760088
> *HOW ABOUT AN UPDATED HEAD COUNT XAVIER!!! :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *



I think we' re going to hit 340 easy and maybe more! :biggrin: 

Hella people are signing up last minute..... Krissy Ruzzo from Fox 5 says HI! I'll post up the pics from the TV shoot tonight.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 08:38 AM~14755800
> *:0  :0  :0
> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


VALIO MADRE...DIDN'T REGISTER ON TIME...IT ENDED AT 5:30 PM..IT'S ALL CHEVYJOHNS FAULT...I'LL JUST SHOW UP AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS... :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd+Aug 13 2009, 07:06 PM~14762886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've been on this topic about as much as me!!


listen to me when i say.............................











*GET, THE FUCK, OFF LAY IT LOW, GO DOWN TO THE 
RADIO STATION AND REGISTER!!!*


:buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764516
> *let's see,...
> you posted this 2mos. ago............. :angry:
> you've been on this topic about as much as me!!
> ...


X DOS
:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764516
> *let's see,...
> you posted this 2mos. ago............. :angry:
> you've been on this topic about as much as me!!
> ...


X TRES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14764516
> *let's see,...
> you posted this 2mos. ago............. :angry:
> you've been on this topic about as much as me!!
> ...


DAYUM, CHEVY JOHN SO VIOLENT, HAVE YOU BEEN LISTENING TO THAT DAM RAP MUSIC AGAIN! HAHAHAHAHA! :biggrin: JUS PLAYIN BRO!! SEE YOU THERE!! HAHAHA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 14 2009, 09:46 AM~14768543
> *DAYUM, CHEVY JOHN SO VIOLENT, HAVE YOU BEEN LISTENING TO THAT DAM RAP MUSIC AGAIN! HAHAHAHAHA! :biggrin: JUS PLAYIN BRO!! SEE YOU THERE!! HAHAHA!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



350 CARS REGISTERED!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

orale!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sound good :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 14 2009, 11:59 AM~14769217
> *350 plus me that's 351. :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14764516
> *let's see,...
> you posted this 2mos. ago............. :angry:
> you've been on this topic about as much as me!!
> ...


text x-man & he said oh well....!!! guess i'm left out..... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14764516
> *let's see,...
> you posted this 2mos. ago............. :angry:
> you've been on this topic about as much as me!!
> ...


hey john,,,maybe you can talk to xavier and pull some strings....& let me register for tomorrows show..let me know.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14770628
> *hey john,,,maybe you can talk to xavier and pull some strings....& let me register for tomorrows show..let me know.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ESTE VATO :twak: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 14 2009, 02:27 PM~14771142
> *ESTE VATO :twak:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 14 2009, 02:43 PM~14771332
> *:0
> *



Xavier maybe you should let him in, and park him in the "special section" :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 14 2009, 03:01 PM~14771473
> *Xavier maybe you should let him in, and park him in the "special section" :biggrin:
> *



You mean the DIRT LOT way in the BACK!  

Lowrider Magazine LOVE, they're up the street from us! VOLO? :biggrin:

TV COVERAGE FOTOS! http://www.xavierthexman.com/gallery/index...el=album&id=119


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

The shows jumping off right now. A lot of rides, nice weather, good people and live music, come on down.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 15 2009, 11:10 AM~14777906
> *PICS? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

GOOD SHOW.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 15 2009, 04:18 PM~14779143
> *GOOD SHOW.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779020
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 15 2009, 04:18 PM~14779143
> *GOOD SHOW.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 DOGGY!! WASSUP?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

ANOTHER GREAT SHOW XMAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: 

PS: Was nice to finally meet you in person Xavier. Thanks again for the hookups for my son's stroller. 
God Bless, 
~Patrick & Family from Otay Ranch.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 15 2009, 10:58 PM~14781412
> *X2 DOGGY!! WASSUP?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 15 2009, 01:10 PM~14777906
> *PICS? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DAM! NICE PICS AND OUTSIDE LOCATION! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 

TTT! FOR X MAN AND EVERYONE INVOLVED! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics!!!!

i soon as i recover :wow: :nicoderm: 


i'll down load and post my pics............


but i only took about 150 of them :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 16 2009, 12:53 AM~14782411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Manny,


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 16 2009, 12:48 AM~14782389
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 16 2009, 10:12 AM~14783729
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 16 2009, 08:58 AM~14783399
> *Nice pics Manny,
> *


I'd like to THANK EVERYONE who came out to support this event, we had an excellent turn out and close to 400 participants, that's not including the folks that couldn't get in(sorry about that the PD/Fire Marshall/Security was on my case about "move in" end time and the possibility of running over spectators). 

We hit a *BIG BIG* number on the donation of blood and bone marrow registery so that was a success, which is why I do this event. I think it was close to 12,000 people who showed up to admire the cars and take in the great LIVE music. The atmosphere was PERFECT, not bad for a Charity Car Show. We had folks as far as LA, IE, RIVERSIDE El Centro, come down and of course nothing but *STRONG *support from SAN DIEGO! It was Straight Game's Picnic all over again! 

Thanks to my volunteer crew from the SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW :thumbsup: for helping me once again with every aspect of the show......It's tough to do a show like this without proper back up and these guys came through BIG TIME! Much respect for doing this. 

BIRD
Mike D
Miguel
Big Kid
Pelon
Norman
Mario "Original" Lopez
Julio
Alex

There are more volunteers I'd like to thank but these are the ones from my Lowrider Family. :thumbsup: We missed you Jose & Fern!

Thanks to Gilbert & Pauly from STREETLOW MAGAZINE for covering the event. They drove down to show some love and I appreciate that very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 11:37 AM~14783871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no thing bRO...anything for my Pinoy bROther.. :biggrin: HERE"RE MORE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

that's all i have...

wish i cudda beenthere earlier


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 16 2009, 09:58 AM~14783399
> *Nice pics Manny,
> *


thanks BIRD


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 16 2009, 10:53 AM~14783954
> *that's all i have...
> 
> wish i cudda beenthere earlier
> *


Thanks for the pics Manny and it was nice meeting u. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on another great show X Man. We had a blast and my kids had fun too! Can't wait to do it again next year. :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 16 2009, 11:30 AM~14784112
> *Congrats on another great show X Man. We had a blast and my kids had fun too! Can't wait to do it again next year. :cheesy:
> *



Thanks David....We missed Rasta! Congrats on getting "DUST of Show" award!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Xavier!!!!

i'll be adding more soon :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS IS WHY I DO THIS EVENT, SO I CAN HELP KIDS LIKE HER FIND A MATCH.*

























*SOUTHTOWN GENERALS BROUGHT THE RASTA MUSIC! BADD ASS BAND!*









































*Wuv from POD!*









*Lil Rob came out to support and signed some autographs and made some new friends, he signed for days! THANKS LIL ROB!*


















































*I KNOW THERE ARE MORE...I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO TAKE SNAPS FROM THE CARS ON THE MAIN STREET ONLY THE PARTY PARKING LOT. SO THERE ARE MORE OUT THERE..CHEVY JOHN STOP LAGGING! * :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here we go :biggrin: .................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

rolling in


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

NOW FOR SOME BIKES...........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

my favorite one  :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll post more later  ........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 16 2009, 12:23 PM~14784091
> *Thanks for the pics Manny and it was nice meeting u. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: u too bRO... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

few more............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

You missed out Carrot! Carl showed up too! 

I know someone took pics of the MAIN Street part of the car show...we're missing 150 cars more on this message board!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> You missed out Carrot! Carl showed up too!
> 
> I know! Iknow. :tears: :tears:
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS BOMB IS 2 CLEAN! :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*HERE ARE A FEW I TOOK!!*


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

HERE ARE MORE.... ILL POST MORE LATER !


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> Thanks for all the pics John


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14788659
> *You missed out Carrot!  Carl showed up too!
> 
> I know someone took pics of the MAIN Street part of the car show...we're missing 150 cars more on this message board!
> *




umm............... look at my first pics. :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> > Thanks for all the pics John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

UNA CHINGA SUBIR LAS FOTOS , PERO AHI LA LLEVAMOS , FALTAN COMO 50
:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 17 2009, 10:54 AM~14792558
> *UNA CHINGA SUBIR LAS FOTOS , PERO AHI LA LLEVAMOS , FALTAN COMO 50
> :biggrin:
> *



estodo homie :thumbsup: 

firme fotos, estuvo el dia bien chingon!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GREAT SHOW X!!NICE PICS FELLAS!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

X61 Thanks Manny for coming down and taking pics. I only got a few snaps this year so I do appreciate it. 

I'd like to THANK EVERYONE who came out to support this event, we had an excellent turn out and close to 400 participants, that's not including the folks that couldn't get in(sorry about that the PD/Fire Marshall/Security was on my case about "move in" end time and the possibility of running over spectators). 

We hit a BIG BIG number on the donation of blood and bone marrow registery so that was a success, which is why I do this event. I think it was close to 12,000 people who showed up to admire the cars and take in the great LIVE music. The atmosphere was PERFECT, not bad for a Charity Car Show. We had folks as far as LA, IE, RIVERSIDE El Centro, algunos de Tijuana y Tecate que se cruzaron de ilegales por el cerro porque no tienen pasaporte and of course nothing but STRONG support from SAN DIEGO! It was Straight Game's Picnic all over again! 

Thanks to my volunteer crew from the SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW for helping me once again with every aspect of the show......It's tough to do a show like this without proper back up and these guys came through BIG TIME! Much respect for doing this. 

BIRD
Mike D
Miguel
Big Kid
Pelon
Norman
Mario "Original" Lopez
Julio
Alex

There are more volunteers I'd like to thank but these are the ones from my Lowrider Family. We missed you Jose & Fern!

Thanks to Gilbert & Pauly from STREETLOW MAGAZINE for covering the event. They drove down to show some love and I appreciate that very much. 


--------------------

XAVIER THE X-MAN
"The one on the Radio"
Firme Oldies
God Bless The LOWRIDERS!

LOG ON TO MY WEBSITE!!!!!
www.XavierTheXMan.com

Listen to MAGIC 92.5 San Diego CA
KOCEAN 105 Salinas/Monterey/Santa Cruz CA
HOT 98-3 #1 for Hip Hop and R & B Tucson AZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Tijuanero, gracias por los fotos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14793763
> *Hey Tijuanero, gracias por los fotos. :thumbsup:
> *


no hay de que mi estimado *oldskool 67* , aqui andamos :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2009, 11:10 AM~14792709
> *estodo homie :thumbsup:
> 
> firme fotos, estuvo el dia bien chingon!!
> *



al chingazo!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 17 2009, 12:47 PM~14793631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'd like to THANK EVERYONE who came out to support this event, we had an excellent turn out and close to 400 participants, that's not including the folks that couldn't get in(sorry about that the PD/Fire Marshall/Security was on my case about "move in" end time and the possibility of running over spectators).
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 17 2009, 01:15 PM~14793863
> *al chingazo!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 17 2009, 12:22 PM~14793417
> *GREAT SHOW X!!NICE PICS FELLAS!!!
> *



Thanks TINY for supporting the event! SD Groupe was a NO SHOW  but you guys came through. Thanks again!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 05:56 PM~14796746
> *Thanks TINY for supporting the event!  SD Groupe was a NO SHOW    but you guys came through.  Thanks again!
> *


yeah umm some people work on sat too :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14797077
> *yeah umm some people work on sat too :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: YES SIR THE PONY EXPRESS MUST BE ON TIME


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2009, 10:25 PM~14799631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2009, 10:32 PM~14799742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHEVYJOHN AT IT AGAIN'....CAN'T STAY AWAY FROM LAYIT LOW..!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's all i got  only took 200 of them :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 16 2009, 10:17 PM~14789018
> *THIS BOMB IS 2 CLEAN!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Aug 17 2009, 09:25 PM~14799624
> *HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin: YES SIR THE PONY EXPRESS MUST BE ON TIME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 17 2009, 10:51 PM~14800864
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks Chevy John for all the fotos. They look firme! :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2009, 10:49 PM~14800037
> *VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> *


VERY NICE PICS CHEVY JOHN!!!! GREAT SHOW AS ALWAYS, AND ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!! GOOD JOB XMAN!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 05:56 PM~14796746
> *Thanks TINY for supporting the event!  SD Groupe was a NO SHOW    but you guys came through.  Thanks again!
> *


GROUPE RIVERSIDE WAS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 18 2009, 12:29 PM~14805573
> *GROUPE RIVERSIDE WAS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR! :biggrin: Thanks for your support, I hope you guys had a good time out there.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2009, 06:56 PM~14796746
> *Thanks TINY for supporting the event!  SD Groupe was a NO SHOW    but you guys came through.  Thanks again!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 18 2009, 01:29 PM~14805573
> *GROUPE RIVERSIDE WAS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP SHIRT MEMBER!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Los Compas de Individuales de SD , los vi bien aguitados , como que les faltaron las Tecates bien frias . a poco no *Kolorado64 *o que comentas *individuals sd* ?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 18 2009, 08:42 PM~14811325
> *Los Compas de Individuales de SD , los vi bien aguitados , como que les faltaron las Tecates bien frias .  a poco no Kolorado64 o que comentas individuals sd ?
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: NETA QUE SI.......!!!!!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 18 2009, 02:18 PM~14806662
> *YES SIR!   :biggrin:  Thanks for your support, I hope you guys had a good time out there.
> *


Hey Jose was there, you just didn't see him. He was in the kids play area taking pictures and signing autographs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 18 2009, 07:07 PM~14810052
> *SHUT UP SHIRT MEMBER!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


coming from someone that was like 7 cars and lives 10 minutes away, but could not take at least one car to support the X-MAN. :twak:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 19 2009, 11:44 AM~14816323
> *coming from someone that was like 7 cars and lives 10 minutes away, but could not take at least one car to support the X-MAN. :twak:
> *


ALL OR NOTHING!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 19 2009, 11:26 AM~14816144
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  NETA QUE SI.......!!!!!
> *


X 2 !!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 19 2009, 10:17 PM~14823865
> *X 2 !!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2009, 05:54 PM~14832090
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConvertibleDeville_@Aug 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14834882
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:cheesy:


----------

